# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Cách nối mạng internet cho hai phòng máy ?

## ledinh121189

trường tôi có tất cả 10 máy vi tính, trong đó có 3 máy dùng một tài khoản mega vnn, lắp đặt tại khu nhà hiệu bộ (hiệu trưởng, hiệu phó, văn thư). hiện đang dùng 1 modem, 1 switch 16 cổng đặt ở khu nhà hiệu bộ. phòng máy vi tính của hs học đặt cách đó khoảng 40 mét, chưa nối mạng lan. bây giờ xếp tôi muốn nối mạng internet lên phòng máy của hs. các bạn cho biết cách thực hiện thế nào nhé.
tôi đang có ý tưởng như sau:
mua thêm 1 switch 4 cổng, lắp ở khu hiệu bộ. 3 cổng dùng cho 3 máy trên, một cổng nữa kéo lên phòng máy hs. chuyển cái switch 16 cổng đó lên phòng máy và nối mạng lan các máy để sử dụng. không biết có được không? có cần chú ý điều kiện gì không? cảm ơn các bác.
y!m: hnguyendanh
sơ đồ đây các bác:

​

----------


## alodienlanh

ý tưởng của bạn so với nhu cầu của sếp bạn là hợp lý,không có gì cần phải điều chỉnh.
à mà quên : sao không nghe bạn nhắc tới việc nối cái modem vào switch 16 cổng ?

----------


## thuyduong

ý tưởng hoàn toàn hợp lý,tuy nhiên bạn nên mua switch 8 hay 16 port vì giá cả cũng không chênh lệch so với 4 port là mấy(để tránh trường hợp phát sinh thêm máy trong hiệu bộ),và bạn hãy lưu ý đến việc đấu 2 switch là đấu chéo nhé,good luck!

----------


## xuanninh164

mình đã làm khá thành công. tuy nhiên gặp một số trục trặc sau, nhờ anh em trợ giúp tiếp mình với:
1. dây cáp bấm chéo nối 2 switch với nhau, tuy nhiên tín hiệu mạng trên phòng máy yếu và có vẻ không ổn định lắm (đèn trên switch lúc sáng lúc không).
2. các máy trên phòng máy chưa kết nối được. khi cắm dây mạng vào thì biểu tượng kết nối là hình 2 máy tính và chấm tròn quay vòng tròn.
3. việc đổi tên máy cho khỏi trùng nhau mình đã làm xong, nhưg việc đặt các thông số ở internet protocol (tcp/ip) properties mình không biết đặt thế nào. các ạn đặt giúp cho mình với (cụ thể cho từng máy luôn nhé).
cảm ơn các bạn nhiều lắm.

----------


## phukatana

cái địa chỉ tcp/ip thì tốt nhất bạn nên để ip động thì tốt hơn bạn ạ

----------


## datxanhmb81

bạn có thể xem ip của máy:
run/cmd/ipconfig
bạn set như sau[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]tùy thuộc vào ip của modem thuộc lớp a,b,c,d,e- thường thì c)
nếu là thuộc lớp c thì ip của nó là:192.168.1.1
- ip = tùy ý bạn vd : 192.168.1.x(x từ 1-255)
(nên các máy trong phòng của bạn sẽ do bạn tự set thôi (x đặt mái thoải,miễn là các máy ko trùng nhau)).
- subnetmask của bạn(default) :255.255.255.0
- default gateway = ip của modem

----------


## 53caugiay

biểu tượng có cái chấm quay vòng vòng 2 máy tính là vì nó chưa nhận định được ip dc cấp phát xuống cho nó. bạn nên để ip động thay vì đặt ip tĩnh.
bạn thử release và renew lại coi sao nhé.
khuyên bạn nên dùng mô hình client - server để quản lí các máy học sinh tốt hơn nhé.

----------


## camtuseotop1

khi kết nối vào mạng, biểu tượng kết nối ở system tray có dấu chấm than màu vàng và không vào mạng được. giải quyết thế nào đây các bác ?

----------


## seolenchoi

cái đó là do full địa chỉ hoặc trùng địa chỉ đó bạn, bạn thử đặt lại ip xem sao, nếu như là ip tĩnh bạn chuyển thành ip động, thay đổi địa chỉ ip vẫn không đc thì bạn disable đi rồi enlable lại xem sao nếu vẫn không đc thì repair lại là ok thôi
bạn cứ thử từng cách một nhé
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## MinhPhuc123

> khi kết nối vào mạng, biểu tượng kết nối ở system tray có dấu chấm than màu vàng và không vào mạng được. giải quyết thế nào đây các bác ?


mình thường xuyên gặp lỗi này! cách hay giải quyết là reset switch (rút diện switch rồi cắm lại switch). tuy nhiên nếu gặp thường xuyên thì cách này ko tối ưu cho lắm!
nguyên nhân: nhân viên fpt đến giải thích là do 1 máy nào đó bị lỗi time out (thường do virut gây ra). mình chưa hiểu rõ lắm nhưng đoán là quá trình gửi gói tin bị lỗi do có thể bộ cache bị đầy hoặc bị chiếm băng thông khiến cho switch quá tải. cách kiểm tra time out là vào từng máy rồi ping đến modem xem cái nào bị request time out. quả thật là chỗ mình từ khi bỏ cái máy time out đi thì mạng ko bị chấm than nữa.

----------

